# Finally got me some good surge!



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

First though, I gave a ride that should have been surge but didn't pay accordingly. I contacted support and they adjusted the fare! Woohoo!

But then I hung out downtown at closing time in hopes of cashing in. I first got a ride that would normally be ~$8 and it ended up being ~$10. I ended up about half-way home and considered going home instead of back to the down town area.

But when I dropped them off, my screen was a nice deep red color for the down town and surrounds area. A ping came in almost immediately! But I didn't recognize the street name so I just let it go. Then I looked up the street and it turns out it was in the surge area. Oh, well.

Headed towards down town. Got a ping to pick up at the most popular spot. But the traffic was totally clogged. I called and asked the rider to meet me out back of the club at the rear of the parking lot that empties to the other street which is not clogged. He agreed. So he and his girlfriend got in. I began the trip and verified that he was going to the exclusive neighborhood more than 10 miles away. Yup. I totally forgot to mention that I had just checked before his ping and that surge was at 6.6.

Payout was $61.22 and got me close to home. Good way to end the night!

But down town was still glowing as though it was on fire. So I adjusted my route home a little and it seemed to maintain. But then it started shrinking. So I adjusted my route to head toward home again. Sho 'nuff, the glow continued to dissipate until it disappeared. Had I chased it I would have been too late.

So this has been my biggest payout for one ride yet. Ended the night on a good note although the payout for the week is ~20% lower than it has been for the past 3 weeks.


----------



## LCR_dog (Aug 29, 2016)

DrivingZiggy said:


> First though, I gave a ride that should have been surge but didn't pay accordingly. I contacted support and they adjusted the fare! Woohoo!
> 
> But then I hung out downtown at closing time in hopes of cashing in. I first got a ride that would normally be ~$8 and it ended up being ~$10. I ended up about half-way home and considered going home instead of back to the down town area.
> 
> ...


Please cut your story short next time
It's soooooo boring to read


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Feel free to just move along without reading.


----------



## sldallas (Mar 14, 2015)

TLDR


----------



## sUBERu2u (Jun 18, 2015)

Good for Ziggy. I had a similar night. Just the right pings going where I wanted. Including, finally, several UberSelect trips, one to the airport. Take home $150 for 4.5 hours work.


----------



## Rube740 (Dec 3, 2016)

Nice story and well writen.


----------



## UberXking (Oct 14, 2014)

18 trips this week. Just surfing the surge.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

LCR_dog said:


> Please cut your story short next time
> It's soooooo boring to read


Op should of spoke with a post ride screenshot like I often do.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

UberXking said:


> View attachment 82068
> View attachment 82069
> 18 trips this week. Just surfing the surge.


151 @ 11 hours is terrible. Just look at what I do often


----------

